# Minn Kota onboard charger installation



## dmoberly (Apr 17, 2014)

First time boat owner here. I have an Alumacraft MV 1648 NCS. For now, I'm just running a transom mount 70# MK TM and may get an outboard down the road. I bought a MK 210D onboard charger and need help in the installation. It's pretty heavy so I'd like to use nuts/bolts instead of screws for installation. The only place that is an option is in battery compartment area in the back and drill holes in the hull of the boat. I plan on putting nylon washers as spacers to keep away from metal on metal. Are there any issues I should be concerned with drilling into the hull or should I use large sheet metal screws and attach the charger to the bench? I plan on using #M 5200 sealant as well. Any input/suggestions would be great appreciated.


----------



## DrNip (Apr 17, 2014)

I would just mount it to the bench with thick stainless steel screws. I believe the screws I used were 1/4". Explain your metal on metal and needing to use nylon spacers theory, I'm confused.


----------



## dmoberly (Apr 17, 2014)

In the instructions, it says not to mount the metal charger directly against the aluminum because it can cause electrolysis. I've seen suggestions to use nylon spacers to keep the metals from touching. Make sense?


----------



## DrNip (Apr 17, 2014)

LOL, guess I need to remount mine! If that's the case what would you do with the screws that will be touching the charger as well as the hull? The nylon washers wouldn't prevent that. Here's a thought for ya. You could get some nylon car clip like they use on cars and screw into them. This would prevent the screws and charger from touching the hull.


----------



## dmoberly (Apr 17, 2014)

Good question! Here is the verbiage from Minn Kota: 

CAUTION – Because the body of the battery charger is metallic, do not directly mount the charger to the hull of an aluminum boat. Use a
means of isolation (such as wood or plastic) to prevent the charger body as well as mounting fasteners from coming in contact with the aluminum
boat structure or hull. Doing so will eliminate any risk of electrolysis that may occur when AC power is connected to the charger.


----------



## DrNip (Apr 17, 2014)

Well it's obvious you couldn't have the mounting screws coming in contact with the aluminum hull. Here is a pic of the nylon clip I spoke of. Maybe 5200 them into place to prevent them from spinning when tightening them unless you know of a way to drill a square hole. I would probably still put an additional spacer in between the clip and the charger just to in sure the charger doesn't make contact with the hull.


----------



## Rat (Apr 17, 2014)

Just use a piece of wood, Sintra (expanded PVC) or HDPE (cutting board material) screwed to the bench and then screw the charger into the wood, Sintra or HDPE. 

Complete isolation without needing to learn how to drill square holes! =D>


----------



## DrNip (Apr 17, 2014)

Right, right.


----------



## dawgfish66 (Apr 18, 2014)

Yep, those square drill bits are expensive!!

I bolted a piece of 1/4 plastic inside one of my battery compartments....drilled holes in the metal behind the plastic where the bolts were for the charger.....and then bolted the charger to the plastic. Keeps the charger from touching the aluminum at all.


----------



## DrNip (Apr 18, 2014)

How'd you bolt the charger to only 1/4" plastic???


----------



## DrNip (Apr 20, 2014)

Ok guys here is what I did. I'm not found of putting wood in my boat seeing it doesn't have any and something about a cutting board doesn't sit right either. I went with my idea with the nylon car clips and drilled square holes. Believe it or not, it was a breeze and cost under $5. Here is what I did.

Supplies used. Clips were bought at Lowes. They have a 1/4" lip. Stainless steel screws I had already.


View attachment 5


1st I drilled 3/8" holes and then just squared some corners with this Dremel tool bit.



Test fit on a scrap piece of aluminum.





Boda-bing, boda-boom and finished product. Took all of 10 minutes.





Thanks for looking.


----------



## muskiemike12 (Apr 20, 2014)

Nice work Dr. Nip!! Looks much better than some backing board.


----------



## DrNip (Apr 20, 2014)

Thank you, thank you. I thought so too.


----------



## Rat (Apr 20, 2014)

I agree, looks great! You could have use well nuts as well... No need to square the holes off with well nuts. 
https://www.austinkayak.com/products/1096/Well-Nut.html

I know, a little too late; maybe it will help someone else though! :lol:


----------



## DrNip (Apr 20, 2014)

Didn't think of that. Should've though as I used some at work about a month ago. Lol


----------



## zeppelinman_2000 (Apr 20, 2014)

When I need square holes first drill a correct sized round hole then use a nibbler tool to square them up, 8 squeezes of nibbler perfect square hole every time.


----------

